# Info on Aviawest



## Tacoma (Feb 3, 2008)

I like the Aviawest locations so tried phoning them and found them not very helpful on the phone.  I know where their locations are but not how many points it takes to book the various sizes etc.  As a teacher I can only use the holiday weeks so I'd also ike to know if these can be reservered easily at a certain # of days out.  Also how much should one pay resale?  ANy info would help.  THanks in advance.

Joan


----------



## Tacoma (Feb 18, 2008)

I guess no Tuggers own Aviawest.  THey have resorts in great locations and I would like to know how they work.  Might have to take my chances calling again.

JOan


----------



## eal (Feb 18, 2008)

I own a fixed week at Pacific Shores so I can't help you with specific questions about all the Avaiwest properties and points values, etc., but I have had good luck with Susanne Taylor at Aviawest Owner Relations.  Here is her email address - perhaps you could send her your questions and ask that she get back to you via email or phone. 

susanne.taylor@aviawest.com


----------

